# Nails headache



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

I got my Ollie for 2 weeks now. I think he is used to being handle by the breeder. So, he is totally fine for me to handle his paws, ears, and combs him everywhere! I am a little obsessed with combing and brushing him. I notice there are now "clicking" sounds when he walks around the kitchen. His nails are touching the floor! My original grand plan is to file his nails everyday or every other day. So, I would never ever need to cut his nails. Obviously, my grand plan fails miserably. All of the YouTube videos show their dog lay on the floor perfectly still. First of all, Ollie would NOT lay down on his side. I have my husband holds him and I try to use the dremel to file his nails, he would wiggle and dash out of his laps.

I got this dremel from Amazon because of its rave reviews. It is pretty quite as Ollie doesn't seem to be afraid of it.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FRUPNEU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here are my questions:
1. Do you have to cut and then dremel? 
2. Could you share your favorite nail clipper and dremel?
3. How do you get your dog to cooperate?

I will forever be grateful for your help!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Trimming nails on a sleeping puppy is easier than trimming nails on a wiggly one. Tire Ollie so he really falls asleep, then put him in your lap on his back and softly rub his belly until he's sleeping then cut a nail. When pups are little I like to use a cat toe nail scissor. Then as they get older you can either use a Dremel type nail grinder or a guillotine type nail clipper. I like the small Resco. At first you may only get one nail clipped or if Ollie is sleeping you may get several. If you only get one then praise softly. You can offer a small treat if you wish. It takes time but both of mine will lay calmly across my lap and allow me to clip their nails. If you opt for a Dremel type tool, I like the Andis grinder because it's quieter than a Dremel. Bath Ollie then while he's still really wet, place him on a mat on a grooming table, counter, etc and use one hand (I do my left because I am right handed) to smooth the wet hair on his foot back over the paw to expose the nails. You don't want to catch the hair in the grinder. One reason I prefer the Andis is that it shuts off instantly if you do catch the hair. Then just touch the grinder to the tip(s) of the nail. You won't really be shortening the nails until Ollie gets more comfortable with the vibration of the grinder on his nails. This may take many weeks. You will need to handle him with calm, firm reassurance and patience. That's why I like the cat nail scissors and a sleeping puppy when they are young. The guillotine clipper is too big until they are older and the Dremel takes time to get use to.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You are all so much braver than we are. We just take Shama to the groomer . . .


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

We planned to use a Dremel too, but that didn't work out. Mochi's long fur would get caught in the Dremel and after it happening twice we gave up. It was too traumatic for all of us 

We use the smallest Millers Forge plier-style clipper. It's important that the clipper is sharp. I've learned to take slivers off and then use a nail file. This is a great video on cutting nails: Cutting Your Dog's Nails . . . How Important Is it Really? | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> You are all so much braver than we are. We just take Shama to the groomer . . .


I am with you. I let the groomer cut his nails, or I can run in the vet and they will do it for $10. I have so much to learn about taking care of and training Loki that I can skip cutting his nails!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The problem being that most people don't take their dog to the groomer or vet often enough to really keep the nails trimmed properly. Unless the dog is out, walking own pavement, for at least a couple of hours a da, you really need to clip nails AT LEAST every couple of weeks. I try to do mine weekly, though I do miss here and there.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just received the Andis nail dremel I ordered. The groomer said it is much to dangerous for me to use. She said that it is possible to catch the coat or the dog could try to move it away with its nose etc. She used her dremel, but I'm returning mine. I've now purchased a small Resco nail clipper. Just wondering if anyone has used this one before I open it? Seems like my two nails grow too long between grooming.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> You are all so much braver than we are. We just take Shama to the groomer . . .


Yeah, me too. I am fine doing everything else, combing, bathing, fluffy feet trims, but the nails are scary.

The clicking makes me insane also. There's always some clicking, but there's just this particular pitch that it hits and off to the groomer's we go.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I just received the Andis nail dremel I ordered. The groomer said it is much to dangerous for me to use. She said that it is possible to catch the coat or the dog could try to move it away with its nose etc. She used her dremel, but I'm returning mine. I've now purchased a small Resco nail clipper. Just wondering if anyone has used this one before I open it? Seems like my two nails grow too long between grooming.


Yes! After struggling with other nail clippers, Pam King suggested I try the Resco. What a difference!!! They are very sharp, and cut through nails like butter! As a result, there is no pinching, and I can shave off little bits without causing any discomfort. After several years of fighting with Kodi about his nails, I have no trouble at all with the Resco clippers, because they don't pinch.

I also tried a Dremel and don't like it. I was able to keep the foot hair out of the way by dremmeling when Kodi was wet. however, I STILL needed a second person to keep his BEARD out of the way as he tried to see what I was doing. It ONCE got caught in his beard, and he flung it across the room, taking a big chunk of beard with it! I felt HORRIBLE, and never used it again. I need a tool that allows me to do their nails by myself, so I can do them more frequently. The Resco's were the answer for me.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank-you for the Resco review Karen. Think I'll open the package! 😊 I wasn't thinking when I ordered the Dremel. The groomer said I could even possible injure their tongue! She didn't have any trouble using hers it on Scout and Truffles, but I don't want to take a chance. She said "you aren't going to use it!"


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

havanese said:


> Here are my questions:
> 1. Do you have to cut and then dremel?
> 2. Could you share your favorite nail clipper and dremel?
> 3. How do you get your dog to cooperate?


I have also tried both nail clippers and dremel tools. Yes, I too have gotten long hair wrapped around the Dremel. Here is what works best for me...

1. My dogs both have many black nails, so I am scared to cut too far and quick them with regular nail clippers. I like using a nail grinder to minimize the chances of me trimming too much with a wiggly dog. I use a nail grinder only and do not use clippers. Using the grinder weekly seems to keep the nails at a proper length. I do have the vet check their length any time I am in the office, just to make sure I have trimmed enough.
2. I have tried several nail grinders and this one is my favorite. Having a GUARD is a must! This design seems to minimize the chances of hair getting caught, because the sandpaper isn't on a small round area. It is a long, oval shape as you can see in the pictures. It states that it is "safe for pets with long hair". The grinder is multi-directional, so you can change it if you are holding it with your left or right hand. I have used this grinder for over a year and it still works well. I did buy a second one to have on reserve in case they go out of business. Ha!
3. I have used a nail grinder for over two years with Max and Molly on a weekly basis. Just like all grooming, different dogs with different personalities tolerate grooming differently. I just conditioned them over time with patience, firm but gentle work, and started with only one nail a day. I give lots of treats even now for their cooperation.

Other tips.
- I recommend a wet dog wrapped up in a towel. I just poke out one paw at a time. 
- I start with the back legs, because the front paws are much more sensitive. 
- I grind for only a couple of seconds to avoid the nail getting too hot. 
- I give a treat after each nail. Often they will be distracted when eating the treat, so I can get started on the next nail. It also helps avoid their ears and beards from getting in the way.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yes! After struggling with other nail clippers, Pam King suggested I try the Resco. What a difference!!!


Karen, which type? Resco makes two types, guillotine and scissor.

Half of Ricky's nails are completely black so we have been reluctant to cut them. We just have the groomer cut them for $3, but we don't do it often enough. How do you know how much to cut black nails?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Karen, which type? Resco makes two types, guillotine and scissor.
> 
> Half of Ricky's nails are completely black so we have been reluctant to cut them. We just have the groomer cut them for $3, but we don't do it often enough. How do you know how much to cut black nails?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I use the scissor type. As you trim, you will see a white core, and that is when you want to stop. If you go farther, you will hit the quick.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*dremel*



Heather Glen said:


> Thank-you for the Resco review Karen. Think I'll open the package! &#128522; I wasn't thinking when I ordered the Dremel. The groomer said I could even possible injure their tongue! She didn't have any trouble using hers it on Scout and Truffles, but I don't want to take a chance. She said "you aren't going to use it!"


I loved using the dremel on my last dog (Dalmatian) so got one for Perry. I hadn't thought about the whole long-hair thing . First he was really afraid of it (like everything) so we did a lot of desensitization (holding it against his feet with the cover on it). However, I don't think we can use it because of getting the hair caught. Karen was right - I can keep the foot hair out of it by doing it when the feet are wet, but the whole time he's putting his head down to check it out and I don't have enough hands to keep his head/ face hair away from it! So, back to the clippers.

Everyone who likes the Resco - do you use the guillotine type or the scissor type?


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Karen, which type? Resco makes two types, guillotine and scissor.
> 
> Half of Ricky's nails are completely black so we have been reluctant to cut them. We just have the groomer cut them for $3, but we don't do it often enough. How do you know how much to cut black nails?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Mochi's nails are completely black and opaque, so from experience, I've learned to cut only slivers and only the soft part of the nail. Sometimes, I need to check after a day or two and you can see that there's more soft nail that can be cut or file. It's not easy! The dew claw is tough too, being so small. I am surprised how small Mochi's feet are.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I use the cat clippers on sprocket and cut a little off every week he doesn't mind it too much I usually wait till towards the end of our grooming session when he's tired of standing so he lays down easily he'll let me do each paw if I'm fast enough sometimes I only get 2-3 on a paw before he squirms a little so I do the next paw then go back to that one 
He has some clear nails and some black nails I try to cut about the same amount off each one but always start with a clear one so I know how much to start cutting so far it's worked great 
He's much easier than my bigger dogs they are a chore and tend to have longer nails since I hate doing theirs I have a really bad grip too so the cat scissors seem to be easier than the regular dog clippers or maybe it's just my big dogs nails r so much thicker? It takes all the strength I have to clip 1 of the big dogs nails and after my hands are very sore 
Maybe I'll try resco too to see if it's easier to cut the bigger dogs 
I do not take my big girl to the groomers she is dog reactive so I need to do nails at home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

